# tadpole questions



## Collin S (Jan 28, 2013)

I've looked at about a dozen different threads about tads looking for info but didn't answer my question. 
I will be getting a breeding group soon not sure on what species yet. When the adults breed can you just leave the eggs in the cage and the parents care for them till they morph out? Or does it depend on what species you get? if they can be left in the cage do you need some type of plant like a brom or area they can keep them? I'd also like any links you'd think will help me out!
thanks, Collin


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

You can leave the eggs in the tank if you so choose & wait for the parents to transport. 

Generally speaking, people pull eggs to speed up production.
(Not to say there aren't instances where pulling eggs isn't beneficial to the mass)


----------



## Urban Jungle (Oct 10, 2013)

Pulling eggs means more courting and usually a larger quanity of healthy offspring. Most people prefer to have more froglets and enjoy watching them court enough to make it worth pulling the eggs and the time it takes to raise eggs and tads. If you leave the eggs in you will want at least a few places for the tads to be raised. These can include broms, water dishes, film canister, accessible res water or whatever other vessel you want. The amount minimum amount of water needed is contingent on the species. Watching the parents transport and feed the young is very entertaining and can often lead to more calling because the male will call to let the female know the tads are hungry.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

It depends entirely on the species. You can't effectively pull eggs from some species, like Pumilio, while you won't have much in-tank success with other species. For example, I've never had a Variabilis Highland care for their eggs / tads. 

What species are you interested in? I'm sure we can give you some better direction knowing a little more details.


Brad


----------



## Collin S (Jan 28, 2013)

I am either getting pumilio vulture point pair, a pair of Cobalt, or yellowback. 
I have one mantella and will be looking for more in the near future.


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

If you pull pumilio eggs, the tadpoles will die without their parents help. Pumilio are obligate egg feeders. Here's a little David Attenborough action for you.





The video is Ranitomeya, but the same concept applies to Oophaga as well. (Although you can pull Ranitomeya tads and raise them without their parents.)


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Gamble said:


> You can leave the eggs in the tank if you so choose & wait for the parents to transport.
> 
> Generally speaking, people pull eggs to speed up production.
> (Not to say there aren't instances where pulling eggs isn't beneficial to the mass)


I probably shouldve specified this excludes Obligates.


----------



## Collin S (Jan 28, 2013)

thank you guys for the info and the video.


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

How do you care for tads that have just morphed and are starting to climb out of the water? I have a variabilis tad that will sit on the edge of his tilted cup out of the water, but occassionaly dart back in to the water.

His cup is in a tank seeded with springs, but what else should I be doing?


----------



## JBuckway (Mar 15, 2012)

Nope sounds like you have all the bases covered. I always provide lots of leaf litter so they have places to hide and the springs will multiply like crazy in the leaf litter its a win win.


----------



## JBuckway (Mar 15, 2012)

I also forgot to tell you when the froglet is ready to come out they will just come out of the water on their own.


----------

